# Help identifying 1960 Herter's recurve?



## NoobinMichigan (Nov 17, 2011)

Two more pictures:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

It is a 51# draw-weight at 28" (51#~28") Don't give it to the scouts. Too nice of a bow, too high of draw-weight, and eventually the bow will be junk.


----------



## NoobinMichigan (Nov 17, 2011)

@Windwalker. Thanks. Am I correct on this being left-handed? Any hints on AMO length? I'm thinking about posting this in the classifieds, but want to be accurate, despite my lack of first hand knowledge.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Am I correct on this being left-handed?


No; it's a "*right* hand" bow. Right-hand bow has arrow shelf on left side of riser, on the right for left-hand bow. Right-hand shooters hold bow in left-hand and draw with right-hand.

Here is a vid that shows you how to easily determine bow length.

Link: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uri_cN61xvk*


----------

